# Please help me pass the UNICRU test!! (Job questionaires)



## sriracha

Ughhh. I'm so sick of these stupid tests. I've applied for jobs to just about everywhere I know. And now there's only a few places left for me to apply at, which I don't want to waste and end up failing.:bored: I suck at these tests because I take things too literally. As an ISTJ, I'm not able to read between the lines or interpret the real meaning behind a statement!!! Gosh, somebody please help me pass so I can at least get an interview!!!:frustrating: I'm only looking for fast food, retail, and entry-level jobs. Yeah, I feel like a total failure, a stupid fool. But I live in one of the top cities with the highest unemployment rates so that explains a bitt.:mellow: I've already read some online articles and had my older brother (who is grreeaattt at sales) help me out with this.

How to Pass a Pre-employment Personality Test | eHow.com
Employment Test Answers
Unicru Answer Key
Unicru Answers: How to Pass the Employment Personality Test
How to Pass the Unicru Test | eHow.com

I think the closest MBTI employers are looking for would be an ESFJ. I got the main jiss down, of what employers are looking for (friendly, outgoing, enthusiastic, positive, adaptable, someone who respects authority, etc.), but I'm lost with some of them. If you can help me answer these and tell me the meaning behind the statements that would be great! Just put A (agree) or D (disagree). Also, give me some tips and advice of how to better my chances of passing these tests. No, I'm not going to just go with my guts or what comes in my mind first.:dry: Been there, done that too many times. I might post more up later. Wish me luck, thanks!:ninja:





*If anyone steps ahead of me in line, he or she is likely to hear from me about it.

You ignore people's small mistakes

When people make mistakes, you correct them

If something already works there's no reason to spend time improving it

In almost all situations, proven processes should not be changed

I really like to help others do their jobs correctly

It is important to experiment with new ideas in the workplace

Non-traditional approaches to problems tend to be successful

Working at a slow and steady pace generally results in better results than working at a fast pace.

Working at a standard even pace is my preferred approach to work.
*


----------



## tanstaafl28

Take a small, slow, step backwards. Now breathe deep. You are taking this too seriously. Get some perspective. Maybe see about getting some counselling. Where are you with your education?


----------



## snapdragons

Are you certain of what test it is? How will it be administered?

The last test I took was some California personality assessment and I actually got to take it at home using a link that was sent to me. I looked up the test and looked over the areas they were testing for.


----------

